
Show HN: RedraftHero – Lowest Cost Fantasy Sports Platform - chotachetan
http://www.redrafthero.com/
======
chotachetan
We have just come up with a lowest cost daily Fantasy Sports Platform called
RedraftHero([http://www.redrafthero.com/](http://www.redrafthero.com/)). We
are planning to extend it for NBA and MLB as well given we sustain financially
putting this up. Constructive feedback is very welcome.

